# Alexander Nisbet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2007)

Alexander Nisbet, Scottish Presbyterian (1623 - 1669) was a Covenanting minister and one of the select Biblical commentators in David Dickson's group of Scottish expositors. He published commentaries on Ecclesiastes and 1 & 2 Peter. He ministered at Irvine but was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2007)

Nisbet's commentary on 1 & 2 Peter is available here.


----------

